# USB 3.0 Hub, welcher ist empfehlenswert?



## Tim1974 (7. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

ich brauche ein USB-Hub an das 3 Gamekontroller (Stick, Throttle und Pedale), aber auch die Tastatur und die Maus und gelegendlich auch eine Festplatte oder USB-Stick angeschlossen werden soll.

Nun habe ich auf dem Gebiet keine Erfahrung und billig sind die 7-Port 3.0 Hubs ja auch nicht, darum hab ich folgende Fragen:

1. Kann USB 3.0 manchmal auch ein Nachteil bedeuten, z.B. wenn man hauptsächlich USB 2.0 Geräte daran betreibt?
2. Ist das Kabel vom PC zu  Hub geschirmt? Z.B. bei den Hubs von Sitecom?
3. Werden die Geräte an dem Hub alle ebenso gut funktionieren wie direkt am PC?
4. Welches Hub ist von der Verarbeitung usw. am besten, oder gibt es da keine nennenswerten Unterschiede?

Momentan hab ich vorallem das 7-Port USB 3.0 Hub von Sitecom im Visier, es ist bei Saturn/Mediamarkt momentan das einzige, was meinen Anforderungen entspricht, denn 4 Ports sind mir zu wenig und USB 2.0 würde ich nur dann nehmen wollen, wenn es bei den Gamekontrollern und Keyboard/Maus irgendwelche Vorteile hätte. Es kostet aber rund 45 Euro, was ich nicht wenig finde und in Tests hab ich es bisher nirgends gefunden.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Gimmick (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*

1. Ne
2. Weiß ich nicht
3/4. Es gibt immer mal wieder Hub+Geräte Kombinationen, die spinnen. Das ist aber selten. Auf jedenfall einen Hub mit eigenem Netzteil nehmen, die kosten dann aber auch alle so um den Dreh +-10 €.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*

1. Bekommt man raus in dem man sich die Standards von USB 2.0 und 3.0 ansieht.
2. Keine Ahnung von welchem Produkt hier gerade gesprochen wird. Kaufen kann man Alles, wohl auch von Sitecom.
3. Das wäre zumindest der Sinn eines Hubs.
Jede Wette dass du bei dir USB Geräte stehen hast, bei denen das nicht klappt.
4. Wurde mit Frage1+ 3 schon beantwortet.

Wenn der Sinn eines Hubs der ist, USB Geräte mit dem PC zu verbinden, wo sollen denn da Unterschiede , ach komm, das weißt du selbst.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*

Hab jetzt ein Sitecom 7-Port Powered USB 2.0 Hub gekauft.
Warum nun doch kein USB3.0?
Weil mir klar geworden ist, daß ich genau ein einziges USB3.0-Gerät hier habe, einen Stick und das der PC vorne (soweit ich weiß) eh 2x USB 3.0 drann hat, die nun ja beide frei sind und für die Gamekontroller und Maus und Keyboard muß ich keine 25 Euro mehr für ein 3.0 Hub ausgeben.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*

Mein Beileid, USB 2.0 ist seit Jahren Geschichte. Gezielt zu veralteten Schnittstellen zu greifen ist mit Abstand die schlechteste Wahl. 
Damit hast du dir für jede weitere Anschaffung einen ordentlichen Stein in den Weg gelegt.
Ich würd's ja Lehrgeld nennen aber dazu fehlt es noch an der Erkenntnis.

Nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen.

Nicht ausgeschlossen, dass auch simple Geräte wie Maus, Tastatur oder Controller demnächst auf USB 3.0 Anschlüsse wechseln um den gesteigerten Strombedarf für RGB und ähnlichen Quatsch abzudecken. Hab selbst noch ne Tastatur mit 2x USB Anschlüssen, über einen zieht die Tastatur ausschließlich Strom...


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*

Mag ja sein, das ein 3.0 Hub für viele sinnvoller erscheint, aber in meinem Fall wäre das heraus geschmissenes Geld, denn ich nutze es nur für USB2.0-Geräte (Keyboard, Maus, Joystick, Pedale usw.) und auf dem Sektor macht 3.0 keinen Sinn. Das Gehäuse hat vorne 3.0 Anschlüsse, für die spärlichen 3.0 Geräte die ich habe und der kommende PC wird noch viel mehr 3.0 Anschlüsse am Gehäuse haben.
Also warum sollte ich dann jetzt 25 Euro mehr ausgeben für einen neueren Standard, den keines meiner Geräte ausnutzen kann?


----------



## HisN (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*

Wenn Du das mit der Festplatte fallen lässt (ODER, die Festplatte eine eigene Stromversorgung hat).

Ich benutze den hier für Joy, Throttle, Pedale, Maus, Tastatur, USB-Soundkarte ...

ECHTPower 7-Port USB 3.0 Hub - 7 Superspeed Ports mit 1: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Ich finde das "schaltbar" ganz geschickt, damit nicht dauernd irgendwelche Games die Eingabegeräte als Gamepad erkennen.
Scheint ja am Ende eher eine Kohle-Frage bei Dir zu sein.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*

Und das im Internet kaufen.


----------



## HisN (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*

Ach so, und die "Beratung" war auch nur ein paar Stunden "offen". Hab ich den Kauf ja voll verschlafen.
Sorry.


----------



## Kuhprah (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*

Wenn es unbedingt USB sein muss kaufe ich fast nur noch Material von ExSys. Nicht ganz billig aber die Qualität passt.  Egal ob 2.0 oder 3.0.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*

Ja, ich hab mich gestern sehr schnell entschieden, weil ich am WE mein Thrustmaster Hotas Warthog und Saitek Pedalsystem nutzen wollte und beides zusammen hat 3x USB2.0. Außerdem wollte ich endlich genug Kabellänge bei der Tastatur haben, das wäre der 4. USB2.0, Maus Ladekabel ist Nr. 5, ich hab von den 7 Ports also noch genau 2 frei und normalerweise wäre in einem der beiden noch der Funkempfänger der Maus, nur funzt der leider nicht am Hub.

Ich hab aktuell gerade mal 2 USB 3.0 Sticks, einer ist ständig am Smart-TV angeschlossen für Aufnahmen, der andere ist zur Datensicherung hier und USB3.0 hab ich auch vorne am PC-Gehäuse.
Nur für den i3-PC würde ein 3.0 Hub Sinn machen, weil der keinen Front 3.0 am Gehäuse hat, dafür werd ich dann vielleicht ein 4x USB3.0 Hub kaufen.

Warum soll ich also für beide PCs ein 7x 3.0 Hub kaufen, das wären 50 Euro Mehrausgabe, noch so eine unsinnige Aktion und ich hätte fast schon die Preisdifferenz zwischen Ryzen 2600X und 2700X drinn.


----------



## blautemple (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*

Wie kommst du denn auf 50€ Differenz? Ich habe gerade mal kurz bei Amazon geschaut und ein 7 Fach USB 3.0 Hub kostet so ca 20 bis 35€...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*

Ein guter USB Hub kostet nun mal Geld. 
Ich hab diesen hier und der ist sehr gut.
RaidSonic Icy Box IB-AC6110 ab €' '52,84 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*

Im Geschäft hatte ich leider nicht so eine riesige Auswahl und ich wollte am Samstag Abend das Hub schon nutzen, eigentlich dient es nur einem Zweck, Gamekontroller anzuschließen und Maus und Tastatur zu verlängern und vielleicht ab und zu nochmal das Handy drüber aufzuladen.
Für den schnellen Datentransfere nutze ich die USB3.0 Ports an der Gehäusefront.

Ich glaube auch nicht, daß ich noch ein größeres Hub brauche, der nächste PC wird wieder reichlich USB direkt am Gehäuse und hinten am Board haben, da brauche ich vermutlich gar kein Hub oder wieder nur für die Gamekontroller und da reicht doch 2.0 dicke aus.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*

Ja vermutlich bekommt man die USB 3.0 Ports am Mainboard auch nicht geschenkt... Da geht's auch nicht mehr um 20€ oder 45€ Aufpreis, aber dir Sparfuchs macht ja keiner was vor.

Hauptsache so was macht keiner nach.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht, daß ich noch ein größeres Hub brauche, der nächste PC wird wieder reichlich USB direkt am Gehäuse und hinten am Board haben, da brauche ich vermutlich gar kein Hub oder wieder nur für die Gamekontroller und da reicht doch 2.0 dicke aus.



Das ist so eine Sache. Es mag zwar sein, dass es Mainboards gibt, die reichlich USB 3 Ports haben, aber die Bandbreite ist eben begrenzt.
Kann sein, dass einige USB Ports nicht nutzbar sind, weil sie sich die Ressourcen mit was anderem teilen müssen.
Da würde ich immer ins Handbuch schauen, wenn ich ein board mit 10x USB 3 sehe oder so. Da kann man schwer ins Klo greifen.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*

Und dann wäre ein USB3.0 Hub ein Vorteil? 

Vielleicht versteh ich da jetzt was falsch, aber wenn ich sagen wir mal 5 USB 3 Geräte an ein Hub anschließe und dieses mit einem USB 3 Port des Mainboards verbinde, dann geht doch auch nicht 5x die USB 3 Bandbreite da drüber, oder? 

USB 3.0 oder 3.1 sind heute abgesehen von Sticks und HDDs und Highend-Smartphones doch immer noch absolute Exoten, alle Peripherie die ich kenne hat nur 2.0, darum fand ich es unnötig ein 3.0 Hub für den alten PC zu kaufen, der eh vorne 2 USB 3.0 Ports am Gehäuse hat, die ich so gut wie nie nutze, einfach weil ich nur ein einziges USB 3.0-Gerät habe.


----------



## bastian123f (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*

Also mit dem USB 2.0 Hub hast du dir selber ins Bein geschossen. Es gibt keinen Grund zur veralteten Technik zu greifen.
Wenn du jetzt da 5 Geräte anschließt, dann müssen sich die Geräte die Bandbreite teilen. 
Also kann der Hub mir USB 3.0 die Daten der Controller auch besser an den PC senden. Wenn die USB 2.0 Bandbreite nicht ausreicht, dann öffnest du wahrscheinlich bald einen neuen Thread, warum die Controller nicht so schnell reagieren, oder überhaupt nicht.

Du solltest mal die Daten der einzelnen Schnittstellen vergleichen. Dann wirst du schon sehen, warum man keinen USB 2.0 Hub mehr kaufen sollte.

USB - Wikipedia


----------



## Leob12 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*

Ich hab mir damals auch eine USB3.0 Festplatte gekauft obwohl ich keinen 3.0-Anschluss hatte. Nächstes Case/MB hatte dann die Anschlüsse. 
Kein Hexenwerk etwas in die Zukunft zu blicken. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*

Was für Datenmengen gehen dann bei Tastatur+Maus+Joystick+Throttle+Pedale maximal gleichzeitig über das USB-Bussystem? Kann das alles addiert an die Grenzen von USB2.0 stoßen?

Ich hab jedenfalls noch nie gehört, daß ein USB3.0-Port oder Hub bei reinen USB2.0 Geräten ein Vorteil sein kann.


----------



## onlygaming (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Vielleicht versteh ich da jetzt was falsch, aber wenn ich sagen wir mal 5 USB 3 Geräte an ein Hub anschließe und dieses mit einem USB 3 Port des Mainboards verbinde, dann geht doch auch nicht 5x die USB 3 Bandbreite da drüber, oder?



Ich denke nicht das du 5 Geräte die volle Bandbreite erfordern an einem Hub anschließt. 
Von daher ist das doch sicher kein Problem.

Es soll auch schon Leute geben die USB Type C Hubs haben, obwohl es kaum Geräte dafür gibt #ZukunftUndSo


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Für den schnellen Datentransfere nutze ich die USB3.0 Ports an der Gehäusefront.



Im Startpost hast du noch geschrieben du möchtest die Festplatte daran anschließen.

Zudem, der Thread ist doch nicht dein erst Tim?^^


----------



## Venom89 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich hab jedenfalls noch nie gehört, daß ein USB3.0-Port oder Hub bei reinen USB2.0 Geräten ein Vorteil sein kann.



In einer gewissen Menge natürlich, was auch nur logisch ist.
Davon ab war es einfach Blödsinn. Gerade du, der immer versucht so zukunftsorientiert zu kaufen. Aehm planen .

25 Euro dafür zu bezahlen, ist für dich als Sparfuchs schon eine Leistung.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Im Startpost hast du noch geschrieben du möchtest die Festplatte daran anschließen.



Ja, ich geb zu, der Titel des Threads paßte nun nicht mehr, ich hätte ihn offener wählen müssen und was die Festplatte angeht, richtig ich hatte überlegt sie drann anzuschließen, aber 1. ist es eine USB 2.0 Festplatte und zweitens kann ich sie ebenso gut an die Front-USB-Ports am Gehäuse anschließen, dort hab ich sogar einen oder zwei 3.0 Anschlüsse. 
Das ist mir aber erst später eingefallen, daß ich das Hub praktisch nur für Tastatur, Maus, Joystick, Throttle und Pedale brauche, ebenso ab und zu noch fürs Handy, was ebenfalls nur USB 2.0 hat.
Mich überzeugten die Hubs, die ich zur Auswahl im Laden gefunden habe allesamt nicht komplett, also hab ich mir gedacht, für so ein Plastikding, von dem ich gar nicht weiß, was es taugt und ob ich es noch lange brauche, geb ich lieber 19,99 Euro aus als 44,99 Euro und nutze für das eine USB 3.0 Gerät was ich hier habe halt dann die Frontports am Gehäuse.
Ich wollte am Samstag einfach sofort ein Hub haben und da es keine große und tolle Auswahl gab, hab ich halt eine preiswerte Lösung gewählt, auch wenn die nicht ganz so zukunftssicher gewesen ist.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2018)

Hast du so wenig USB Anschlüsse am Rechner, dass du extra nen Hub brauchst?


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Juli 2018)

Ich hab zwei USB an Front und am anderen PC am Top und dann halt noch viel mehr hinten am Board, aber die meisten Kabel sind dafür zu kurz um bei meinem Aufbau von hinten nach vorne, oben auf den Tisch zu reichen, darum mußte im Prinzip nur eine USB 2.0 Kabelverlängerung her.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Juli 2018)

Oder mal den PC näher beistellen.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Und dann wäre ein USB3.0 Hub ein Vorteil?
> 
> Vielleicht versteh ich da jetzt was falsch, aber wenn ich sagen wir mal 5 USB 3 Geräte an ein Hub anschließe und dieses mit einem USB 3 Port des Mainboards verbinde, dann geht doch auch nicht 5x die USB 3 Bandbreite da drüber, oder?
> 
> USB 3.0 oder 3.1 sind heute abgesehen von Sticks und HDDs und Highend-Smartphones doch immer noch absolute Exoten, alle Peripherie die ich kenne hat nur 2.0, darum fand ich es unnötig ein 3.0 Hub für den alten PC zu kaufen, der eh vorne 2 USB 3.0 Ports am Gehäuse hat, die ich so gut wie nie nutze, einfach weil ich nur ein einziges USB 3.0-Gerät habe.



Richtig. Aber am Hub hast du in der Regel keine Geräte angeschlossen, die gleichzeitig Bandbreite brauchen.
Der Vorteil bei USB 3 ist dann eben, dass du die Geschwindigkeit nutzen kannst, wenn du sie brauchst, bei USB 2 ist das nicht der Fall.


----------



## ThorsHammer1 (14. Juni 2019)

*AW: USB 3.0 Hub, welches ist empfehlenswert?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was für Datenmengen gehen dann bei Tastatur+Maus+Joystick+Throttle+Pedale maximal gleichzeitig über das USB-Bussystem? Kann das alles addiert an die Grenzen von USB2.0 stoßen?
> 
> Ich hab jedenfalls noch nie gehört, daß ein USB3.0-Port oder Hub bei reinen USB2.0 Geräten ein Vorteil sein kann.



Die BB wird bei USB 2.0 auch an einen 7 fach Hub bei Eingabegräten nicht das Prob sein da reicht auch USB 1.1.  Aber die Eingabeverzögerung duch das Polling.  Es sind Zeitschlitze von 1 ms. Der Hub selber zählt auch als Gerät so dass das in 8 1 ms Zeitschlitzte geteilt wird. Alleine dadurch addieren sich bis zu 8 ms Zeitverzögerung.
Ich finde es mies von der Indutrei selber Geräte die ehe viel BB brauchen wie webcams nur mit USB. 20 auzustatten um den Preis zu drücken. USB 2.0 ist in vieler Hinsicht durch eben diesse Polling Schrott auch wird die CPU viel mehr belastet als bei USB 3.0. Nicht jeder hat nen Eigenbau-PC mit 16 USB Ports. Von mir aus können gerne alle Gerärte USB 3.0 oder höher haben auch Drucker/Scanner und Eingabe-Geräte. USB 3.0 kann Routing wo mit jedes Gerät fast die komplette Bandbreite haben kann wenn andere Geräte inaktiv sind.


----------



## colormix (14. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 1. Kann USB 3.0 manchmal auch ein Nachteil bedeuten, z.B. wenn man hauptsächlich USB 2.0 Geräte daran betreibt?



So war es bei USB 2.0 wenn man ein USB 1.1 Gerät mit  anschließt an den HAB  taktet alles langsamer  auf 1.5 runter .

ich glaube  das ist bei USB 3.0 nicht anders , 
schleißt du ein 2.0 Gerät mit   an geht die Geschw.  für alle Anschlüsse an diesem Hub langsamer auf 2.0 runter,
das mit der Belastbarkeit des Port ca. 900 mA daran ändert sich nichts ,
  bin ich mit fast sicher dass das da auch so ist  ?

Zwei Habs nehmen , 
eine nur für USB 3.0 
den anderen nur für 2.0 Geräte .


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht schaut ihr Experten vorher mal wann hier der letzte Post kam. Das Thema ist fast 1 Jahr alt und längst abgehandelt.


PS: Das gesuchte Wort lautet Hub.


----------



## Venom89 (14. Juni 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> So war es bei USB 2.0 wenn man ein USB 1.1 Gerät mit  anschließt an den HAB  taktet alles langsamer  auf 1.5 runter .



Nein. 



> ich glaube  das ist bei USB 3.0 nicht anders ,
> schleißt du ein 2.0 Gerät mit   an geht die Geschw.  für alle Anschlüsse an diesem Hub langsamer auf 2.0 runter,
> das mit der Belastbarkeit des Port ca. 900 mA daran ändert sich nichts ,
> bin ich mit fast sicher dass das da auch so ist  ?



Nö 



> Zwei Habs nehmen ,
> eine nur für USB 3.0
> den anderen nur für 2.0 Geräte .



Absoluter Quatsch. 

So und jetzt genug mit der schänderei


----------



## colormix (14. Juni 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaut ihr Experten vorher mal wann hier der letzte Post kam. Das Thema ist fast 1 Jahr alt und längst abgehandelt.
> 
> 
> PS: Das gesuchte Wort lautet Hub.



Es ist aber Aktuell USB 3.0 wird  auch ein Jahr spähter genutzt, 
ich habe mir erst vor kurzen einen USB 3.0 Hub zugelegt .


----------



## Venom89 (14. Juni 2019)




----------



## JoM79 (14. Juni 2019)

Kann hier mal einer zumachen?


----------



## -Shorty- (14. Juni 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> So war es bei USB 2.0 wenn man ein USB 1.1 Gerät mit  anschließt an den HAB  taktet alles langsamer  auf 1.5 runter .
> 
> ich glaube  das ist bei USB 3.0 nicht anders ,
> schleißt du ein 2.0 Gerät mit   an geht die Geschw.  für alle Anschlüsse an diesem Hub langsamer auf 2.0 runter,
> ...





colormix schrieb:


> Es ist aber Aktuell USB 3.0 wird auch ein Jahr spähter genutzt,
> ich habe mir erst vor kurzen einen USB 3.0 Hub zugelegt .





Also schreibst du vorsätzlich Unsinn obwohl du einen solchen Hub nutzt, klasse Nummer.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. Juni 2019)

Eigentlich ist das Thema schon lange durch, ich hab damals ein 2.0 Hub gekauft und es bisher nicht bereut. 
Meine PCs haben genug USB 3.0 Anschlüsse am Board und am Gehäuse, die 2.0 Anschlüsse brauche ich in großer Stückzahl nur für Steuerungsgeräte (Joystick, Throttle, Pedale usw.).


----------



## Venom89 (17. Juni 2019)

Das ist uns bewusst Tim. Nur dem Herrn colormix, aka 2.monitor Ersatz nicht so ganz.


----------



## ThorsHammer1 (18. Juni 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> So war es bei USB 2.0 wenn man ein USB 1.1 Gerät mit  anschließt an den HAB  taktet alles langsamer  auf 1.5 runter .
> 
> ich glaube  das ist bei USB 3.0 nicht anders ,
> schleißt du ein 2.0 Gerät mit   an geht die Geschw.  für alle Anschlüsse an diesem Hub langsamer auf 2.0 runter,
> ...




So ist das nicht. Lese die Berichte: Ein USB 3.0 HUB hat einen extra Schaltkreis für USB2.0 so dass ein Mischbetrieb von 2.0 und 3.0 möglich ist. Ich hoffe aber dass der Intelligent ist und ein 7 fach Hub ohne angeschlossenes USB 2.0 Gerät nicht ständigt die CPU durch 2.0 Polling belastet. Weiss hier jemand mehr?


----------



## ThorsHammer1 (18. Juni 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das Thema schon lange durch, ich hab damals ein 2.0 Hub gekauft und es bisher nicht bereut.
> Meine PCs haben genug USB 3.0 Anschlüsse am Board und am Gehäuse, die 2.0 Anschlüsse brauche ich in großer Stückzahl nur für Steuerungsgeräte (Joystick, Throttle, Pedale usw.).




Da sieht man mal wie wie viele Geräte man an einen Gaming PC anschliessen kann und damit wird es eigentlich umso wichtiger dass Hersteller auf USB 3.0 umstellen auch bei Eingabegräten. OK  bei Billig-Geräten kaum machtbar aber bei hochwertigen Geräten sollten die paar Euro mehr für die Kabel drin sein. Es geht nicht an, dass selbert bei teuren Geräten die Qualität runtergesetzt wird weil die Hersteller hier zu sehr sparen. 
P.S. Habe mal ein Musiker  beim PC-Händler gesehen wie Seine Musik-Geräte bei USB 2.0 mit HUB Verzögerungen und Aussetzer hatten. Der Händler sagte dann dass USB 2.0 schlechter wäre als USB 1.1.  Also Herstellerer hochwertiger HW: Unterstützt endlich USB 3.0 auch bei Geräten die das von der BB eigentlich nicht brauchen!


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juni 2019)

Also ich hab angeschlossen an USB am Haupt-PC:
1. Maus: Logitech G502
2. Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K65
3. Steinberg UR22 Audio-Interface
4. USB-Hub (7x 2.0) mit Netzteil und einem Kabel um das Smartphone zu verbinden
Bei Bedarf, also nicht dauerhaft:
5. USB-Sticks, Kartenleserstick oder Festplatten
6. Thrustmaster HOTAS Warthog Stick
7. Thrustmaster HOTAS Warthog Throttle
8. Saitek-Pedalsystem

Würde ich z.B. Cubase Pro 10 nutzen, müßte auch noch ständig ein USB-Licenser mit dem PC verbunden sein, wenn ich die Software nutzen will, also wären dann im Worstcase etwa 9-10 USB-Ports belegt.

Zum Thema 2.0 und 3.0, z.B. das Audio-Interface "Steinberg UR22" macht am USB3.0 angeschlossen große Probleme, ich starte ein Video oder Musikfile und der Player beginnt ruckelnd abzuspielen, den erste Ton höre ich aber erst nach ca. 30 Sekunden!
Schließe ich es an USB 2.0 an, sind diese Probleme verschwunden.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juni 2019)

Das mit dem Audio interface hatten wir doch schon, das ist normal.
Und auch sonst sollte das Thema doch durch sein.


----------



## Tim1974 (18. Juni 2019)

Ja richtig, ich wollte nur den Vorredner darüber in Kenntnis setzen, das USB 3.0 keineswegs immer besser ist als 2.0, daß es also Fälle gibt, wo man dringend noch 2.0 braucht!
Ansonsten ist das Thema wirklich schon lange durch.


----------

